# Turbotax and rideshare miles



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

For some reason turbotax is not giving me the full 53.5 cents per mile. I put in that I drove 30,000 total miles (for example). If I put 0 miles for business, it shows that I owe $6,400 (My wife and I both had W2 incomes). If I change the business miles to 28,000, it shows I still owe $3,100.

Shouldn't the 28,000 miles be worth $14,980? Why am I only getting $3,400? (for example)


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Your mileage does not directly subtract from the amount of tax you owe..That’s not how it works.
It reduces your amount of taxable income by $14,980, which, depending on your total income, tax bracket, direction of the wind, etc, may or may not reduce the amount of tax you owe..


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

IERide said:


> It reduces your amount of taxable income by $14,980


Yeah.... :-( I switched to the forms view in TurboTax and figured this out right about the same time you were responding.

That's an incredibly unfortunate misunderstanding on my part.


----------

